# path problem



## chen8002004 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi guys:

Currently, I am compiling the FreeBSD 7.0 kernel. I make some modification in kernel, but I make some compile error: stdio.h no such file or directory. My source is #include <stdio.h>

I found the stdio.h in /usr/include/stdio.h. Maybe, I forget to include some path. Can anyone tell me how to add path to FreeBSD kernel? I am using directory /sys/netipsec.

Thank you.
Max


----------



## aavzz (Apr 30, 2009)

When building kernel includes are taken relative to /usr/src/sys (provided that the source tree is under /usr/src and kernel is under /usr/src/sys), e.g. #include <sys/queue.h> will include /usr/src/sys/sys/queue.h.

There is no stdio.h in kernel. Are you trying to link kernel against libc?

Maybe sys/systm.h is what you need.


----------



## chen8002004 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you aavzz. Actually, I want to use ifconfig. Now, I am trying to copy the source code to kernel to make it working.


----------

